# Is my 3x3 progression good?



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 8, 2022)

I started cubing around May 2022 (6 months ago) and learned the beginner method and watched "How to Get Faster at the Beginner Method" by Jperm. Using that knowledge I started averaging 1:00 on the dot. After learning beginner/2 look CFOP I started averaging in the 40s and with some practice, the 35s. I learned full PLL to become sub-30 and learned advanced f2l to become sub-23. I then learned full OLL after struggling to become sub-20 which was successful since after that I started averaging 19. Now to the present day, I have practiced a lot with full CFOP and now average about 16. Is my progression good? I would love to know anything I could do to have faster progression. I recently started trying to get into the habit of nut just doing solves but doing slow solves and 2 gen too. I would love some advice.

PBs:

Single: 10.916
ao5: 12.868 
ao12: 14.667
ao100: 16.349


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 14, 2022)

10.589 PB Single! My old PB Has been standing for AGES. Phew.
U’ L2 B R2 F’ U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 U F’ L R B’ L2 U’ B
Recreation:
x2 y’ //Inspection
L’ D F R’ F2 L2 D //Cross
L’ U L //F2L 1
y’ U2 L’ U L //F2L 2
y R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ //F2L 3
y U R U2 R’ U y L’ U’ L //F2L 4
U’ R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ //OLL
PLL SKIP
U2 //AUF


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 14, 2022)

Wow congrats!


----------



## scrubizilla (Nov 14, 2022)

That is pretty good progression for a begginner. Good luck


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2022)

Your 3x3 progression is very good.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 15, 2022)

Duncan Kimmett said:


> I started cubing around May 2022 (6 months ago) and learned the beginner method and watched "How to Get Faster at the Beginner Method" by Jperm. Using that knowledge I started averaging 1:00 on the dot. After learning beginner/2 look CFOP I started averaging in the 40s and with some practice, the 35s. I learned full PLL to become sub-30 and learned advanced f2l to become sub-23. I then learned full OLL after struggling to become sub-20 which was successful since after that I started averaging 19. Now to the present day, I have practiced a lot with full CFOP and now average about 16. Is my progression good? I would love to know anything I could do to have faster progression. I recently started trying to get into the habit of nut just doing solves but doing slow solves and 2 gen too. I would love some advice.
> 
> PBs:
> 
> ...


IF your F2L is fast enough (cross+f2l at the 11-13 sec mark), optimize last layer, and learn some ZBLLs or something


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 18, 2022)

Burrito said:


> IF your F2L is fast enough (cross+f2l at the 11-13 sec mark), optimize last layer, and learn some ZBLLs or something


Thank you! I never realized how fast my cross+f2l was. I am average about 10-11 on cross + f2l, so I should get started on those zblls. Do you know where I could find some zbll algs?


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 18, 2022)

scrubizilla said:


> That is pretty good progression for a begginner. Good luck


Thank you so much!


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 18, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Your 3x3 progression is very good.


Thanks! I've been wondering since I want a sense of what area I am at. Thank you!


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 18, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> Wow congrats!


Thanks! My original pb had no skips and an accidental xcross so I'm unsurprised this beat it.


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 18, 2022)

Wow! yeah that is very good, ive been practicing on and off for ~6 months and avg like 47


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 18, 2022)

Great Progression


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 18, 2022)

bro 16 average in half a year. i took like 1 and a half years to get there. at these point, its all about practice and knowing what to improve on like reaction, lookahead or turning speed.


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 18, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> bro 16 average in half a year. i took like 1 and a half years to get there. at these point, its all about practice and knowing what to improve on like reaction, lookahead or turning speed.


I’ve been working on my look ahead while using high(er) tps and now average very low 16s. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 18, 2022)

brickinapresent said:


> Wow! yeah that is very good, ive been practicing on and off for ~6 months and avg like 47


Thanks! Also, 47 is still awesome! You’re doing good too!


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 18, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Great Progression


Thank you!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 18, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> bro 16 average in half a year. i took like 1 and a half years to get there. at these point, its all about practice and knowing what to improve on like reaction, lookahead or turning speed.


wait what


----------



## Arcanist (Nov 18, 2022)

You


Duncan Kimmett said:


> I started cubing around May 2022 (6 months ago) and learned the beginner method and watched "How to Get Faster at the Beginner Method" by Jperm. Using that knowledge I started averaging 1:00 on the dot. After learning beginner/2 look CFOP I started averaging in the 40s and with some practice, the 35s. I learned full PLL to become sub-30 and learned advanced f2l to become sub-23. I then learned full OLL after struggling to become sub-20 which was successful since after that I started averaging 19. Now to the present day, I have practiced a lot with full CFOP and now average about 16. Is my progression good? I would love to know anything I could do to have faster progression. I recently started trying to get into the habit of nut just doing solves but doing slow solves and 2 gen too. I would love some advice.
> 
> PBs:
> 
> ...


Your progression is pretty insane compared to mine. I've been cubing on off for about a year and only average 19


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 19, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> You
> 
> Your progression is pretty insane compared to mine. I've been cubing on off for about a year and only average 19


19 is definitely amazing! I think I just cube A LOT to get here. About 100 - 200 solves a day and 1-2 hours a day.


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 19, 2022)

Yes, excelent progress! Good job.

it took me around 15 months to achieve these times, now i'm coming back after a 2 year break.


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 19, 2022)

Learned my first 5 ZBLLs (1 and a little of one yesterday, 4 today including the one I got the basics of yesterday) I used the 1LLL pdf and here are the algs I learned. I’ll link the pdf and give you the numbers along with the alg so you can find them!

#159: L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 L R U’ R’
#1: R U R’ U R U2 R’ U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R
#73: (U) R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R’ U2 R U R’ U R
#145: R U2 R’ U2 R‘ U’ R U R U’ R’ U2 R’ U2 R
#158: (U2) F R U R2 F R F’ R U’ R’ F’
1LLL pdf: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-kf9bSQwUEMFOkyuCuLZj9XNQLzkuk_L/view


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 19, 2022)

icarneiro said:


> Yes, excelent progress! Good job.
> 
> it took me around 15 months to achieve these times, now i'm coming back after a 2 year break.


Thank you so much! Also, awesome you came back! Hope you have a good & easy return!


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 20, 2022)

Double PB!
15.909 ao100

12.592 ao5:
#1: 14.801: B2 R' L U2 B' U2 L U' R2 B R2 U2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 F2 D'
#2: 12.811: D L' U2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R F R U2 R'
#3: 11.689: U2 R B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U' B D' L2 B' R F U B2
#4: 11.644: R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 U2 R B' F' L' U' R2 U R2 D R
#5: 13.275: U L2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 D L2 U R B2 D R' D2 B U' R2 D


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Dec 10, 2022)

I DID IT!!! I FINALLY DID IT!!! FORMER PBs OF BEING STUCK AT 10 GONE! 9 IS MY NEW BEST FRIEND!!!

PB Single: 9.014
Former PB Single: 10.026
Scramble: R D2 B' D2 B' U2 F D2 B L2 U2 D B2 D R' B2 U' F' R2
Recreation:

y x2 //Inspection
L D L //Cross
U2 R U' R' //Pair 1
U L' U L U' L' U' L //Pair 2
U2 R' U R //Pair 3
L U L' U L U' L' //Pair 4
U2 F (R U R' U')2 //OLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //PLL
U //AUF

I started cubing in May 2022 and at the time of posting it is December 2022. This has been 7 months in the making.


----------

